# Searching for a correct front



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

One of the main things I will be looking for when I eventually breed Zoe is good front angulation. So far, I am not seen ANY miniature poodles with good fronts. Lack of front angulation seems to plague most breeds, in fact. I attribute this to the fact that when people stopped riding horses they forgot why good front angulation is important. (I used to have a horse with a rather straight front - his trot just shook my teeth out! And forget going down a steep incline with him - he had a terrible time with that.)


If anyone is aware of a black miniature male who has a better than average front angulation, I sure would like to know about him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I don’t, but when you find him I would really like to see pictures !


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I don’t know minis at all but have seen some very nice black Danfour dogs do a lot of winning - they may be something to scout out, but I haven’t ever put my hands on them to feel bone structure. I agree, a good front is very important and something that almost all breeds struggle with!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Johanna said:


> One of the main things I will be looking for when I eventually breed Zoe is good front angulation. So far, I am not seen ANY miniature poodles with good fronts. Lack of front angulation seems to plague most breeds, in fact. I attribute this to the fact that when people stopped riding horses they forgot why good front angulation is important. (I used to have a horse with a rather straight front - his trot just shook my teeth out! And forget going down a steep incline with him - he had a terrible time with that.)
> 
> 
> If anyone is aware of a black miniature male who has a better than average front angulation, I sure would like to know about him.



A Heads Up on a Black mini males......
Richard Bohannon (AKC Judge) has two male pups available........ Black Miniatures Maybe he can help cuz he certainly has bred a lot of champions!


----------

